
The Cheat Sheet I Wish I Had Before Building Our Zapier Integration - elphabeccat
https://medium.com/streak-developer-blog/the-cheat-sheet-i-wish-i-had-before-building-our-zapier-integration-c3336bda264e
======
vfulco
Really insightful. Kudos!

